# Puppy won't go potty for HOURS after I feed her



## jessicalynn (Jul 27, 2016)

My puppy only goes poop twice a day, I don't know if that is normal or not. I feed her at 6 AM every morning and she won't poop until the evening. I feed her again at 5PM and she won't poop until the morning. I take her outside as soon as we wake up in the morning, before we do anything else. She pees right away. We go in, I feed her, she drinks some water, and then we play for an hour while I get ready for work, I take her out every 10-15 minutes during that hour before I leave for work, she won't go pee outside after I feed her!! I take her out and wait and wait and wait and then bring her back in and watch her like a hawk and then catch her right in the act 2 minutes after I bring her back in, so I pick her up and take her outside but she won't finish. I continue to take her out every 10-15 minutes but she still won't finish. I have to crate her when I leave for work at 7 AM and I feel awful doing it when I know she hasn't finished peeing yet. She did the same thing yesterday but luckily didn't have any accidents in the crate when I came home at lunch to let her out. I re-crate her after lunch and come home at 4:30 and let her out, she will go right away, but its very much like the mornings for the rest of the evening. I know having an 8 week old puppy means lots of potty trips but I didn't think it meant running back and forth every 5 minutes 24/7 lol (I am not complaining if that is what it takes and if that is what is normal, but I have never had to house break a puppy before so I don't know if I am doing this right!!) Please note, I give her a treat and praise her every time she goes potty outside and I don't scold her for having an accident. Are there any other tips or tricks out there?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm confused - do you think she's not finishing because she needs to pee every 15 minutes?

Pooping twice a day when being fed twice a day is normal, I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## jessicalynn (Jul 27, 2016)

no I mean if I catch her in the act inside the house I will grab her right away and take her outside to her potty spot, but she won't finish peeing outside, so knowing she still has a full bladder I am constantly taking her out every 10-15 minutes after that but it still takes forever for her to go again. Is it normal for her to not have a BM for that long after she eats though? I thought they were supposed to go within 30 minutes of eating.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jessicalynn said:


> no I mean if I catch her in the act inside the house I will grab her right away and take her outside to her potty spot, but she won't finish peeing outside, so knowing she still has a full bladder I am constantly taking her out every 10-15 minutes after that but it still takes forever for her to go again. Is it normal for her to not have a BM for that long after she eats though? I thought they were supposed to go within 30 minutes of eating.


That's pretty normal and it sounds like you're doing the right things. After you catch her going inside and you interrupt her by picking her up, and then she doesn't finish eliminating outside, you just have to supervise closely (or crate her) and continuously take her out until she goes. And it sounds like that's exactly your routine, so that's a good thing.

Puppies need to pee a lot. I noticed in your schedule on the other thread that you have six (I think) potty breaks scheduled for a full day. That's probably not going to be nearly enough. My puppy, who is a fair bit larger and therefore has a much larger bladder than yours, had to go outside every 20 minutes or so (when he was actively awake and playing) to urinate until he was around four months of age.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

> I take her out and wait and wait and wait and then bring her back in and watch her like a hawk and then catch her right in the act 2 minutes after I bring her back in


I noticed this ^^^ You might take her out, back in, and then back out after a minute or minute and a half before she has the opportunity to pee inside.

And, yeah, going in an out very frequently is completely normal for puppies.


----------



## jessicalynn (Jul 27, 2016)

Those scheduled potty breaks just mean those are the times that I know to take her out and she will definitely go (wake up, after breakfast, before work (only sometimes she'll go) at lunch, after work, after dinner, before bed). I still take her out every 30 minutes or so between 5:30AM -7:00AM and 4:30PM-10:30 PM, unless I've caught her in the act and interrupted her then I will take her out more often. She just doesn't pee often at all, but she also doesn't drink or eat much either, she's only like 1lb though so I am not sure how much her little belly can hold. I think I am overthinking this whole housebreaking thing though. To me it just seems impossible that she will ever learn to go outside on her own or tell me that she needs to go outside. Even though she's only 8 weeks old and I have only had her for 5 days, its very overwhelming because I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

You won't screw it up. Even adult dogs who have had their potty training horribly mismanaged can be potty trained. You are doing everything right with her and she's just a baby.

It seemed impossible to me, too. Keep in mind that puppies don't have the neurological or physical development to know when they need to pee. They're running along and then suddenly they need to pee RIGHT NOW. Eventually, as she grows, the biological warning that she needs to go will give her enough time to warn you, and in turn give you enough time to get her outside. She's just not capable of that yet. Around 6 months of age is when puppies really start developing the ability to hold it. My puppy started giving me small warnings around 3.5 months and more noticeable and timely warnings around 6 months, as well.

She'll get there.


----------



## jessicalynn (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you for the words if encouragement! there's no better birth control out there then an 8 week old puppy lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

every dog is different too.

Manna took forever to train and was still having accidents in the house at almost a year into it. albeit at 6month -1 year it was about 1-2 accidents a week and not daily. 

Vitae took 2 weeks to stop having daily accidents and stopped having weekly accidents at 5 months. 

and I was unemployed with Manna and a lot more strict with potty breaks...we were both working semi long days with Vitae and just kinda winged it. 

Though puppies do just need to pee a lot, doesn't really matter the size of a bladder because big dogs drink more to fill up that bigger bladder and small dogs drink less to fill a small bladder. 

I've had friends with small dogs who have similar experiences with random house training timelines. 


Longest yet was my mother with her current dog...6 years later before the dog stopped having near daily accidents! now at 9 years old the dog is fine and never has an accident. But I think that was a training mess up on my mothers part.


----------



## LuzRdgz (Apr 7, 2016)

This would drive me nuts about Laika too. Specially the pooping part, it would take FOREVER for her to go and I was so confused because of what all the articles and books said about them going within 15 minutes haha. Hang in there, just be extremely vigilant and don't let her wander off. This is when they have accidents. Seriously, Laika would pee outside and within 5 minutes inside would pee again. They have extremely small bladders. I took to crating when I couldn't watch her or needed a bit of a break, and also tethering with a leash when I wanted to watch some TV or cook without taking her to her crate again. It gets a lot better after they turn 6 months old. Mine is now 8 months and about a month ago we moved to another house. She hasn't had an accident since. It seems like a long way to go, but you will get there, don't worry.


----------

